
Ask HN: What proprietary / SaaS product do you wish was open source? - ksj2114
The recent post on Supabase (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23319901), an open source equivalent of Firebase got me wondering what other proprietary &#x2F; SaaS solutions there are that should have an open source equivalent?
======
255kb
I don't think things should be open source just for the sake of it. Because
open source means different challenges: \- who work on it? \- on which time?
Personal free time? \- will it be sustainable in the long term? \- is a
company supporting it? \- will the company support it in the long term? And so
on...

We can see many open source successful projects supported by a community of
volunteers. But also lots of open source projects which were supported by
companies but are nearly abandoned.

My opinion is that companies should open source most of their software and
dedicate employees time to open source projects. There are multiple benefits:
\- employees learn to work in public, and reach high level of code and
documentation quality \- employees improve their soft skills \- company get
free developer relations marketing (something like this) ...

So I wish all products were open sourced :)

(By the way I open sourced my API mocking tool some years ago
([https://mockoon.com](https://mockoon.com)) and it has been the best decision
of my developer life)

------
oftenwrong
datomic [https://www.datomic.com/](https://www.datomic.com/)

darklang [https://darklang.com/](https://darklang.com/)

